# [SOLVED] foxconn l s-36 specs



## tcironlungs

can any one plz help me find the Specs for this motherboard foxconn LS-36 

THX a lot for your help 

trying to find out what CPU socket it is and how much ram it can take and so on thanks again


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

where are the model # located on the motherboard Foxconn

cant find l s-36 so that cant be the right #


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Is this motherboard for an oem system? (Dell,HP.etc)

If so then post the make/model.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Dell xps 600 is the system

the web site wont tell me spec on the motherboard 

**** i dont even know if is an LGA 775 or the old 478 i think its the 775 bc i dont think they make 478 socket duel core CPUs right?

i just got it for free its a mass the hard drive is **** and the 2 video cards are no good but i think ever thing else is good trying to fix the cards right now


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

PLZ confirmed that there are no 478 duel core CPUs out there bc than i know its an 775


OK i tell u ever thing i know about the system 

its an dell xps 600

pc2 5300 ram 2 gigs in total


its an Intel Pentium D 

foxconn motherboard


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

OK im going to need some help with this DELL i got ever up and running video cards work now i put a new hard drive in it and ever thing. it boots BUT it wont let me install an OS the boot option is right have it set to cdrom first than hard drive but it just wont let me 

im thinking its the damn motherboard bios have to do with it not letting me insatll an OS
IT is a dell so maybe flash the bios but i dont know what this damn motherboard is cant find **** on it no drivers specs nothing 

thanks for your any help


----------



## Tyree

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

The specs on a Dell XPS 600 that I find say you have an Intel Pentium D 820 Dual Core CPU. 
Crucial says your Mobo supports DDR2 667 and 800 RAM but it does not support Dual Channel.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

If it's a 600 and not a 610 it'll be a Pentium 4 with hyperthreading and a Nforce 4 motherboard and not a Dual Core CPU, What makes you think it's a Dual Core?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps600/en/SM/specs0.htm#wp1052939


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

bc i can get in the bios and it says duel core Intel Pentium D 3.0ghz duel core 

and im 100% its the xps 600 bc thats what it say on the case and stickers


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn ls-36 specs*

plz can u guys help me i would really like to get this 100% up running

i need the drivers for the board and the bios so i can flash this thing im going to work so ill be back thanks for all your guys help. it means alot to me thanks again


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Dell is one of the easiest to get drivers and Bios for, Did you follow the link I gave you?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=XPS_PNT_P4_DXG&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

ok i go check that out

i put the Service Tag # in ( 6Y648B1 ) but its drivers for Dimension 1100/B110 that cant be right??


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

this is the CPU


Intel® Pentium® D Processor 925

so yey LGA 775


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=XPS_PNT_P4_DXG&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

The link should take you directly to the XPS600 driver page if not click on Drivers Home on the left side.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

yea i found it already thanks for the help 

do u know any thing about the board the xps 600 use foxconn 

like can i put ddr2 800 in it and 4 gigs of it 

or is it only ddr2 667 2 gigs tops


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Nope 533 or 667 is all it will run but will run 2Gig sticks I would only use 2 2gig sticks max as those boards have issues when filling all the ram slots and use Crucial ram configured from the Crucial web site> www.Crucial.com high voltage performance ram is not good in that board because you can't adjust the ram voltage in the Bios, it's made by Foxconn but it's a Dell Proprietary board designed by Dell built by Foxconn, it only fits in the Dell case and can only be used with the strange bottom mounted Dell proprietary power supply.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

yea i took it all apart and i hear ya its all set up crazy. it had an cool *** heatsink but i cant use it bc how they set up the board. its crasy how dell makes **** so u cant use nothing in that case. 

BUT ill tell u what my computer case is cheep. think i paid like 30$ for it.
well im going to make that dell xps 600 case andmake it to hold my motherboard and its going to be all custom. 

SO far i drilled the holes for the standoffs and i tell u what that was a ***** but i got it and sanded whole case down so there no more dell / XPS logos.

that case is just so strong and well build so yea when im doen with it. its going to be the ****/ one of a kind
ill PUT some pics up when im done but its going be a good min. i order staff already so when it comes in and i can get the case done 

so here by a week or so its going to be done and i put some pics up for ya all to see 


PS if any body has any cool *** ideas for the XPS 600 case PLZ let me know. 

thanks for all your guys help means a lot thanks again


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

How are you going to mount the power supply?


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

FOR the PSU the case is so big i can put the PSU almost any where. MY motherboard is only an mATX so gives me even more space to play with. But im thinking that im going to just USE the DELL PSU beacuse its build in to the case AND its an 650watt and it powerd 2 7800gtx and that P-D 3.0ghz CPU with is 95watt cpu, and 6 moster fans. and 2 dvd drives and 2 harddrives. and 4 sticks of DDR2 667 512mb

MY computer only one 8800gtx and the 5200 with is only a 65watt cpu. And so im going to use all the DELL moster CPU fans. put my 2 hard drives and use the dell dvd drives bc i never had one, i only had an EXdvd drive. and my my ram only 2 sticks of DDR2 800 2gigs each. 

SO i think that DELL PSU well do just FINE to power it what u guys think.

man i tell u what fiberGlass bondo is so hard to mess with. it is my first time playing with bondo and making an costom case. but any body thinking of making an costom case and thinking of using bondo TAKE your time its not going be an easy job. 

Well its 9 am time to get one side panel done LOL and all i did to it was fell the DELL logo with fiberglass bondo so it like it was never there lol its hard.

the other side panel i put an 240mm fan on the out side of the panel and put bondo all around it to make flow into the panel im really having an hard time with that idea but take my time it well turn out nice. I hope. right now it looks like a cake with topping all around it LOL

WELL guys back off to work on the case u all wish me luck 

thanks


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

It does not have the same connectors your motherboard needs, Dell used a server type supply with lower amp rails and more feeds to the motherboard then a standard ATX board.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps600/en/SM/techov0.htm#wp1060771
You'll notice the motherboard uses a 24 pin and a 10 power connector you need a 24 pin and a 4 pin.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

yea i see, What i did was cut the 10 power connector so it was only 4 left, i made sure i had 2 12v and 2 ground for my 4 power connector. now for the 24 power connector i left it alone. that should be ok right beacuse i already fired it up and it started all fans where going and want to windows, it seemed ok. 

does the 24 power connector (dell) work one my motherboard bc i hope i didnt fry nothing ?????? 

thats y i thought i just use the dell PSU.


THANKS for really looking at what im trying to do, good man thanks again.

PS MY motherboard is a biostar G31-M7 TE


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

The 24 pin is wired standard, the problem you may have depending a lot on CPU wattage is that the 12v circuits from the CPU power 10 pin plug are not as high an amperage as a standard ATX 4 pin 12v feed.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

So your saying that the 2 12v and the 2 ground wires that im using for the 4 power connector may not have the right amperage for my motherboard. ok i can see that 

Q: now my cpu is only a 65watt (if that even has any thing to do with this amperage thing u are talking about) and the CPU that was in the dell was a 95 watt cpu, So shouldnt that be easier on the DELL PSU. and have plenty of amperage for my CPU??? ((i dont nothing about how PSU work thx for working with me on this))

2ed Q: how well i know if i do get an problem with my computer???? well it just start crashing or well something burn up or just stop working??????

3rd Q: now u know that 10 power connertor right and i used the 4 of them to power my motherboard. well here what i did with the other 6 wires, i used them to power the fans that dell had in it. I used the one set to power the fan up front. i used the 2ed set to power the fan on the side panel. and than for the last set (so i used all 10 power connertor) i used it on the 2 fans in the back of the case, there the same brend thats y i just wired them to get there. IS that OK to do bc u said something about the amperage OR that dont matter bc its powering somthing else????? like i said dont know **** about PSU 

+12 VADC and ground to power front fan what does VADC mean?

+12 VCDC and ground to power side fan VCDC mean?

+12 VCDC and ground to power rear fans (2)

thanks for all your help so far good man


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

For a 65w CPU you should ok.

The way Dell uses it it means the Blue/White wires are 12 Volt DC current off the C rail of the power supply the Yellow are 12 Volt DC current off the A rail of the supply.
White and Blue/White in the 6 pin Video card power connectors are off the B rail.

Most other PSU manufacturers do not color code the wires lihe this or letter the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th rails in the supply.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

VERY cool so i shuold be good than. 

and the wireing of the fans is good to right?

i ALMOST have the side panels done O o i put some pics up here soon for u too see 

for the right side panel i just did a gloss black 
and the other side panel where i put a 240mm fan on the side i did a custom paint job on it. i think it looks cool almost like an volcano landscape type deal.

sucks i cant start on the front panel i have to wait for my staff to come in from newegg.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

SIDE panel 

the other side is just gloss black


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Takes a lot patience to mod a Dell case to fit a standard board

If you can't work out the front panel power button, it's just a momentary switch like a door bell button, if you have a Digital multimeter you can use the ohm meter on the plug from the front panel to find the 2 wires that go from open to 0 ohms(or close to it) when you push the button.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

yea i got a button from my old case BC that dell had a whole circuit board to it no way to use it with my board. 

i just have to wait for my other staff to come in so i can start on the front panal. like u say i just have to take my time and the case should trun out real nice 


Thanks for all your help so far man 

Good **** 

Thanks again


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

I can't remember if that has the 34 pin Front Panel connector but if it does the button should come off 2 wires in the center across from each other on about row 10.
You should be able to jump from the connector to the motherboard Pwr_on pins.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

man i have a problem with the CD drives. i put a cd in and they wont play my disc any ideas y there the cd drives from that dell 600

spins it around but my computer doesnt recognise it

and the cd drives are showing in my computer


HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GW4164B

TSSTcorp CD-RW TS-H292c


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Are they IDE or Sata drives?
If IDE check the jumper config.
If Sata check the Data cables are fully seated on both ends.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

there IDE

i go check the jumpers


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

the jumpers are right there on CS 

and i tried a different IDE cable

there IDE sorry

still dont work they both cant be bad i have a 4 year old ex cd drive still works great has to be the Firmware


ill be back im going to pull them out and write down what they are and so i can put the other IDE cable back in its much much longer lol


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

ok got the model # 

LG
gwa-4164B

the other one TS-h292c/dech


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

how do u flash cd/dvd drives (update the firmware)


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Set the jumper to master and slave, if they are not working you don't want to try and flash them.

Start with the one on the black connector set it to master or primary, the blue plug goes into the motherboard, see if it works before hooking up the second drive.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

K i give it a shot


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

TS-H292c is just a cd drive it cant read DVDS ha im a noob lol it works but the other drive still dont work 

damn cd drive lol i need a dvd reader 

THE HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GW4164B i put a cd and dvd in it wont read ether


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Did you try the jumper settings on the second drive by itself?


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

both cd drives are showing in my bios and in windows 7. windows say that both drives are working properly 

well the cd drives works for sure 

the dvd drive wont read any thing it just spins and thats it. i can eject it from windows and ever thing 

do i need driver for the damn thing no right bc cd drive dont need driver to work plus its windows 7 and it said install of new hardware was successful 

maybe its just a bad drive


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

f it its going in the trash

and the cd drive too who the hell needs a cd drive lol


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Yea if windows recognized it as a DVD/CD drive it's probably bad. If you buy new pick up a Sata DVD burner.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

FANS are so loud

I have two of these fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213008

BUT there the 2.5amp from that dell so 25 watts i guess 

can i buy this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-137-_-Product

to control the 2 fans????

or do i need something a little better because those two fans are some monster fans 25+ watts full speed around 1600000RPMs lol na around 6000 to 8000rpm

i just what them to go about half that speed so there not so loud.


BY the way my staff came in so im been working on it (custom computer case) so when i get it done i have some pics up. 


and i have a Q: Y does my molex Adapter for my video card only have 2 - 12 v wires running in my card and 3 grounds . and a PCIe 6 pin have 3 - 12v and 3 ground that run in to cards. 

i been having some problems running my games

here the post on it no one really help me yet on it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-gears-of-war-keeps-crashing-462429.html


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

The links don't work so I'm not sure of the fans or the controller but is the controller one of these> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=fan_controller-_-11-998-808-_-Product


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

yea that one can work too.

i was looking at this one 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999137

something under 20$ would be great

OR should i be looking at this one bc its an 30watt/channel

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995016

i just dont want to spend 30$ on it


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

The Thermaltake one will work fine.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

COOL thanks alot for your help with ever thing so far thanks alot.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

ITS NOT ALL DOWN YET still waiting on my fan control but yea its ok im not too happy with the case but its still cool


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

insides


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

rear o O


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

MAN i hate to say it but that fan control didnt work 

it trys to push the fans but all they do is speed up than die and it does it over and over. even if i put the fan control at full power it just make them fan go really load than die's


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

Make sure you have them plugged in correctly, and the power to the controller, is needed test 1 fan at a time.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

o there are trust me man. i had a feeling i would need something with more power to it bc them fans are 2.5 amps and that fan control was only 1.5amp/channel 

but i thought it would work bc i was not trying to put 2.5 amps to them only half but what ever i put 2 of my other fans in there not as big but going to have to do. ( 2- 80mm )

plus the fan control, controls my other fans in there but all the other fans was only 1amp

the one i build in the front of the case was a 1.5amp lol got lucky i didnt get a stronger one.

as im writing this it sound like the fan control is having a hell of a time trying to power all them fans. i can just hear it. 

one day i do ahead and get the 30$ fan control 30watts/channel. so i can put them 92mm back in.

anyways what u think of the case. i know its not that good but hey first time. thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wrench97

For a learning experience it looks good I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## tcironlungs

thxs bro it took for ever, what about a week but yea thx again for all your help man u been a lot of help 

thanks again 

tim


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

i have MSI 8800gtx video card

the afterburner tool from msi don't work for me it only lets me change the fan speed but not overclock it

is there a good tool that works under win7 x64 that i can use to overclock my card with

THANKS

PS i use to run XP32-64bit and i could overclock my card with no problems it almost seems like my card wont let me do it anymore. i tried the nvidia turner they have and it wont let me move the slider at all but afterburner i can move the slider but when i hit apply it just goes right back to the same setting it was on, so nothing changes. move slider, press apply, slider moves right back where it was to begin with.
is there a sitting maybe whats keeping me from overclocking it??? because i can do it in XP and vista but not win7.


----------



## tcironlungs

*Re: foxconn l s-36 specs*

NEVER MIND found one took like 4 weeks lol 

any one trying to over clock there card in WIN7 use this 

EVGA Precision tool


----------



## tcironlungs

EVGA Precision tool works great windows win7 if any body ever need help overclocking with there card i know how to do the math so u dont mass any thing up like if u only wanted to do a 5 % jump or over higher. i dont recommended no more than a 10% jump on a air cool GPU but yea its good staff i got over 15fps faster in some of my games.

im only using a 7 % jump


----------

